

The past, present and future of R - mattcoolidge
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/07/taking-r-to-eleven.html

======
equark
I have a hard time getting excited by R as the future, given that the entire
core development team has been talking about why R needs to be replaced since
the late 1990s. See the OmegaHat project and the motivating paper behind
Incanter. I don't think these efforts are the answer, but I doubt R is the
future.

